# After Effects Rendereinstellung



## Brucewolf (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

1. Mein After Effekts Rendert nur 10 sek (auch im Vorrender-Modus), obwohl die "Show" 20 sek geht. Wie kann ich dies einstellen?

2. In welchem Format gebe ich am besten aus, wenn ich gute Qualität haben will? habe es schon mit verschiedenen versionen versucht (nur die möglichen 10sek) aber habe kein gutes Ergebnis gehabt (pixlig oder verwischt)

Lieben Gruß und Danke im Voraus!


----------



## darkframe (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

zu 1.: Da hast Du vermutlich den Arbeitsbereich auf 10 Sekunden beschränkt. Das ist der etwas breitere Balken direkt über den Spuren. Den musst Du einfach nur auf die gewünschte Länge ziehen.

zu 2.: Kommt auf den Verwendungszweck an. Ich gebe in der Regel AVI unkomprimiert aus und lade den Clip dann in mein Videobearbeitungsprogramm zur weiteren Verwendung. Die so gerenderten Dateien sind zwar sehr groß, bieten aber eben die beste Qualität. Gut sollten aber auch alle HD-Formate aussehen, egal ob HDV MPEG2 oder H.264.


----------



## chmee (18. Dezember 2009)

Wie schon Darkframe sagte : Es kommt auf den Zweck an. Unkomprimiert(bzw. Kein) ist die beste Wahl, hat mehrere Vorteile und einen (naja zwei) Nachteil(e) : 

Vorteile:
1. Keine Kompressionsartefakte (verwaschen, blockig etc.)
2. Nicht eingeschränkt in der Weiterverarbeitung
3. AE-Rendering muss nur einmal gemacht werden, das Umwandeln in das Zielformat geht dadurch viel schneller.

Nachteile:
1. Riesig groß, schon bei TV-Auflösung(720x576) sind das grob 25MB/sek.
2. uU nicht ruckelfrei abspielbar. Das liegt idR nicht an der Datei, sondern am System.

mfg chmee


----------



## Brucewolf (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!!
Wegen den 10 sekunden die ich nur rendern kann, habe ich einen Ausweg gefunden: " ich kann normal rendern, wenn ich die komposition in die Renderliste hinzufüge" --- über Datei -> exportieren geht es nach wie vor nicht.

an dem Arbeitsbalken lag es nicht...

Vielen Dank für die genaue angaben zum Renderwesen! Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist bei "Avi - unkomprimiert" das es ja nicht wirklich eine "gute" Qualität ist...

Sie ist aktzeptabel, aber wenn ich diese Animation auf einem Beamer laufen lasse und die animation mit der entprechenden Auflösung gerendert habe, ist das ganze sehr..hmm..träge (leicht verwischt), eben nicht gut 

Da bleibt dann wahrscheinlich nur HD - rendern? habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Noch eine Frage: Ich habe eine 20 Sekunden Animation und bearbeite mit premiere nach (übernanderlegen, wiederhalungen, +/- der Geschw. um gewisse effekte zu erzielen). nun die Frage:

1. Wenn ich das Ganze rendere in Premiere (Avi) dann wird die Quali viel schlechter. Warum?

2. Kann man eine Komposition in AE ohne schwarzen hintergrund (Farbfläche) exportiren? sagen wir eine 3Dstroke Figur, die animiert ist soll ohne hintergrund gerendert werden...

so, war doch ein wenig viel Text, aber ich hoffe das ist nciht schlimm.

Liebe grüße und nochmals danke!


----------



## darkframe (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ah ja. Nun, der richtige Weg, um eine Komposition zu rendern, führt eigentlich *immer* über die Renderliste! Der Export ist (u.a.) dafür gedacht, das Projekt direkt in Premiere verwenden zu können (siehe auch PDF-Hilfe zu AFX, Seiten 729, 730 und 760).

AVI unkomprimiert bietet immer die beste Qualität, da dabei eben nichts komprimiert wird. Die Komprimierung führt immer zu Qualitätsverlusten, die je nach Format geringer (z.B. DV-AVI) oder größer (z.B. MPEG2 mit geringer Bitrate) ausfallen können. Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, in welche Auflösung man exportiert und wie das Ausgangsmaterial aussieht. Wenn das Ausgangsmaterial beispielsweise 720x576 Pixel hat, sollte auch 720x576 gerendert werden. Eine Ausgabe in HD (z.B. 1920x1080) bringt dabei nichts, weil die vorhandenen Pixel ja nur auf die höhere Auflösung hochgerechnet werden. Umgekehrt, also von 1920x1080 auf 720x576, sollte das Ergebnis besser aussehen, aber dabei ginge natürlich Bildinformation verloren.

Zu Deine Fragen:
1. Hast Du irgendeine Kompression eingestellt, also irgendeinen Codec (z.B. DIVX, XVID usw.) verwendet oder verwendest Du bei der Ausgabe aus Premiere eine andere Auflösung? Das sind die ersten Gründe, die mir einfallen.

2. Ohne Hintergrund hieße transparent, also mit Alphakanal. Die Video-Ausgabe darf dann aber nur in AVI unkomprimiert oder in das Quicktime-Format erfolgen. Alle anderen Formate verfügen nicht über einen Alphakanal und können daher keine transparenten Elemente beinhalten. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dem Hintergrund eine Farbe zuzuweisen, die in der Figur definitiv nicht enthalten ist. In Premiere könnte man diese Farbe dann mit dem Chroma-Key-Effekt unsichtbar machen (siehe Premiere PDF-Hilfe, Seite 420).


----------

